# Grip on USP (Full Sized)



## J-Dog (Mar 18, 2007)

I was wondering if the grip on the full sized USP is bulky? I've got a pretty small hand but want to get a full sized gun.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Just look at the spec for the dimensions. thier listed on the erman HK site and I believe even on the HK-USA site. 
The grips is blocky kinda but I don't consider it overly large. It's a double stack so it's not 1911 thin.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I wear extra large gloves and the full sized USP fits my hand right well. The USPc is a little smaller, as far as the grip goes, but I can deal with it OK. (Well enough for it to be my carry gun)


----------



## hoveyh (Feb 4, 2007)

I have the full size, a compact and also a XD and the fullsize is well, fullsize. Larger than the XD for sure but Not large. I have average sized hands and it does not feel too big in my hands .... you have GOT to go grab one somewhere first hand. Words can not fill your bill. HH


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have short fingers - cadet medium golf glove if that helps - and the USP is just a little big for my hands. The USP compact is fine.


----------

